# Photography montage/ video opinions



## Mark Evans (31 Dec 2010)

Here's a collection of pics. Best viewed@ 720/1080p

 


Could i have some feedback on whether it'd be worth doing properly? For this one, i just grabbed images from different folders and compiled it quite roughly.

I've also used one of my fave tunes of all times, The Beatles, here comes the sun...thanks EMI...god bless you George H   

what do you reckon? is it worth doing? 

Maybe, now Paulo has done his thing, so we can add vids, this could be a great way of presenting journals? like a mini TV screen within the journal?

There's some shabby shots, but the shots taken with the 135mm f2 really stand out.


----------



## Simon D (1 Jan 2011)

Love that, well done Mark. Good tune too. Follow it up in my opinion. Brillant work!!!


----------



## John Starkey (1 Jan 2011)

Hi Mark,I love it great to watch and listen too,I've been a beetles fan since the sixties,I think this a great way of looking back and presenting stuff which is locked away in your files,
I wish I knew how to do it,keep em coming mate,

 happy new year to you and the family

Regards John.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jan 2011)

cheers guys. I'll do a proper edit of it then   

happy new year guys. 

John, the Beatles rule mate!


----------



## flygja (1 Jan 2011)

Guess we'll need to ask you for FTV - full-tank videos instead of FTS from now on


----------



## Tony Swinney (3 Jan 2011)

Very nice Mark - how do you find the time !!!  Look forward to seeing more.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2011)

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Very nice Mark - how do you find the time



it's a holiday matey  

 unlike your good self, as a pro, i have to make do with trying to be creative at home. I guess the more i push myself, the better chance i have of breaking into what the professionals are doing....and maybe earn some money 

nothing has ever been gifted to me, and nothing ever comes to those who sit on there blahblahblahblah   

 It's even more annoying, when i see certain individuals get the breaks in the lines of interest that i like, and there not even that good.


----------



## Antoni (3 Jan 2011)

Great job, Mark!

I love the shots and the idea for FTV and video journals!


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jan 2011)

Got my 14 year-old daughter next to me and she's loving the photos and music too, so it must be good!  One of my favourite tracks of all times; always a sucker for the Fab Four.

If this is what you can do 'roughly' then I certainly look forward to your 'proper' productions!

Journals like this would be amazing, and groundbreaking.  Go for it Mr Evans!


----------



## russchilds (3 Jan 2011)

Amazing collection of photos


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2011)

russchilds said:
			
		

> Amazing collection of photos



Thanks mate. I've gone through a couple of hard drives, and i could do this type of thing 10x over. Too many pics   



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> I love the shots and the idea for FTV and video journals!



It would take time, and commitment, but it's certainly possible   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> If this is what you can do 'roughly' then I certainly look forward to your 'proper' productions!
> 
> Journals like this would be amazing, and groundbreaking. Go for it Mr Evans!



It's time consuming mate, just the opening titles takes me forever. It's like anything though, keep at it. 

I think maybe for 'prairie lands' i might do something like this, A collection of video clips and maybe some of the better pics. 

I've simply replaced the pics with an intro and a short snippet to give an idea how it could look.definitely best view @ 720 or 1080p ...same song!

trying to make a fish tank look 'cool' and 'contemporary' is gona be tricky.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Jan 2011)

Mark give ProShow Producer a try http://www.photodex.com/products/proshow 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jan 2011)

clonitza said:
			
		

> Mark give ProShow Producer a try http://www.photodex.com/products/proshow



cheers mate   however, I've invested in edius 5 which was a small fortune. It's just time i need to get to grips. 

I think once I've got a 'template' i can just switch the pics and text, and all should become easier.   

thanks though mate.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Jan 2011)

Well good luck mate . I can advice you to draw the desired time line on paper first and then try to reproduce it in Edius.

Anyway you could browse the uploads here: Photodex - YouTube

Like this one:



to get some ideas on transitions.

Cheers,


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jan 2011)

Arghhhhh!!!!

i want it now   



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> I can advice you to draw the desired time line on paper first and then try to reproduce it in Edius.



i'll do that. Some of the effects in that video, i do have, but it's incorporating them, and making them look good. 

Do i sense you do a bit of editing?   any advice would be great.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Jan 2011)

Technically no, I still struggle to take decent photos but I've seen loads of presentations and I could give you an advice: Stick on a subject and try to build a story with a good ending, transition effects are just the cherry on top of the cake in the end.

You can check Sean Stiegemeier:



or Tor Even Mathisen:



And there are of course others @vimeo that are truly brilliant.

Cheers,
Mike


----------

